# And to think I was in the home stretch...



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm scheduled for RAI tomorrow (3pm) and WBS on 10/20. I wrote to my endo asking 1) when I can start normal diet (after RAI) and 2) when I should start levothyroxine 3) return visit appoint and with labs prior (please add free T3)

Her response: normal diet and start levothyroxine after scan. See her in 4 weeks and print lab request from e-chart.

REALLY????? A normal diet a week after RAI. No meds for another week???Any words of wisdom out there on the rationale for this??? I'm a frigging mess and I'm so tired.

Thoughts?????


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, man...really? I'm so sorry!! She may want you to wait until all the radioactive iodine is out of your system, which would be about a week. Day by day...hang in there!


----------

